# Looking for Experience before Culinary School....DOs and DONTS?



## zdawgnight (Oct 6, 2010)

I have been looking at culinary schools for a couple years now and before I take the leap (also its required at some) and enroll I want to gain some good experience. My question is can you aim to high when trying to find employment? I dont have anything against working at an applebees but I want to do better and find experience at a place with more respect and perhaps some higher end cuizine. I am living in Columbus Ohio if thats helpful


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Have you got any skills?


----------



## zdawgnight (Oct 6, 2010)

I believe that I do. I dont have any experience in a professional kitchen to back me up but I am far beyond the average home cook. I have pretty solid knife skills and would be happy starting of at the lowest of low positions (including dish washer) just to get on the inside track.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Absolutely jump, run don't walk, at/to the first chance that any _*"Applebee's"*_-type place gives you.

Quote:


> I dont have any experience in a professional kitchen to back me up but I am far beyond the average home cook.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

You can learn at Applebees the same as you can learn at other places. You will not learn that much prep, as  it is more of an assemble type place , putting premade components together. You can however learn line experience as well as  working with broilers ,grills, saute pans and fryers wont hurt either. I learn something new every day no matter where it is.


----------



## zdawgnight (Oct 6, 2010)

I just wanted to add an update, I am starting this week at a local italian restaraunt. They were not able to hire me on payed at this point but I figured that a foot in the door is more important for me.


----------



## newbee (Feb 24, 2012)

Sky is the limit.. do not cut yourself short, every great chef started out at the bottom, it is who they worked for that made the difference, find a place that will teach you proper culinary fundamentals. learn the words OUI CHEF, YES CHEF,.. Or just YES.. you are getting paid either by $ or knowledge, to do what you are told. not for an opinion.. every restaurant in the world can teach you to cook, but, no one but yourself can teach you to be (and the importance of being) a team player, humble, diligent in the performance of your duties and assigned tasks.. best advise, spend at least a year or two in the industry before you spend the $ on culinary school. if you wouldn't eat there, don't work there. think about where it is that you want to be in 5-10 years, and go work for those in whom you wish to emulate.. 

Best..


----------

